# The Directive ESTJ (Socionics)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*By Reuben McNew [ENTp]* 

A chief characteristic of ESTjs is their quick, affluent logic; from this, it is exceptionally commonplace for ESTjs to think ahead, to determine the thoughts and actions of those around them. In situations where ESTjs find themselves in a place of authority, they may word statements and phrases in such a way by which none could argue with their logic; thus, placing impedance upon others and ordering the environment to their specifications. However, ESTjs may also impress others with expressions of extreme generosity and maintain such an intrinsically clean orderliness about them, that some may consider them official. 

Loyal and responsible, ESTjs manifest an intrinsic sense of duty. Even when low ranking, most respect and admire hierarchical structures and seek not to challenge established institutions. Despite, ESTjs may also typically demonstrate a strong will and desire to create a means or circumventive measures in order to dominate, and remain competitive throughout. When in doubt, ESTjs remain polite, non-intrusive, and seek not to infuriate the will of their superiors; they know when they have been licked. Even so, they are good workers, and may work for long periods of time with little rest. Self-discipline is definitely an important element in the life of an ESTj. 

Opting not for patience and sympathy, love is tough; not known to be among the most patient of types, ESTjs may often demonstrate a complete and total lack of empathetic understanding, finding it difficult to control their emotions in full. Because of this, ESTjs may manifest directness and irritability towards anyone and anything rubbing them the wrong way, inadvertently creating odd moments of outbursts over things and situations in which most find commonplace and expected. Most people do not understand ESTjs, and may consider them hot tempered and boisterous. ESTjs may never really know how people feel about them. 

When ESTjs are in good humor, their whims may be sharp and shrewd; because of their weakness in empathetic understanding, they may be mused by common oddities and their jokes may contain aggressive connotations; their humor may even contain a characteristic emotional detachment that many would find violent and disturbing or may be hidden behind an awe of seriousness. ESTjs usually are not ones to jokes in ways others would find funny or humorous, but may sometimes stumble onto something good on occasion. 

ESTjs hold a strong belief in common courtesy and demonstrate a healthy degree of politeness to others. They enjoy the company of those who maintain an honest demeanor and good reputation, and willfully treat others the same. However, ESTjs may not stand or tolerate the company of others who demonstrate any degree of carelessness and thoughtlessness, and find no difficulty in voicing distress in the perceive sloppiness in others or inconsiderate behavior; they want everyone to be as neat and orderly as themselves. 

One strong point about ESTjs is their honesty; they rarely cheat and remain generally honest, sometimes brutally so. However, their lack of intuition and insight into their behaviors may cause them to lead into odd extremes that some may find ethically severe, such as an obsession with perfection or placing nearly unachievable standards on themselves or others; this may stem from a fear of untimeliness that haunts them continually in their daily efforts and activities. 
ESTj by Function 
Te: The first function of the ESTj is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple thoughts, modes and trends of thinking in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, factual knowledge. Te also maintains an active neutral stance on all of the whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one thought process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Te is the power to not only stay well informed of new ideas, trends, and changing modes of thinking that may be utterly critical to survival in competitive atmospheres, but the ability to convince through logical implementations objectively designed to reorganize and even direct the thinking of others into certain modes of logical reasoning. Being an extroverted function, Te cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

Ti: The seventh function of the this type is Ti. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESTj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of thought, structure, and logic, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ESTj, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of thinking emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified stream of thought will never interest an ESTj! 

Si: The second function of the ESTj is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible maintain from within ones self an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, the physical senses, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for the full review of past experiences in order to relive and redevelopment the various experiences into something better. Being an introverted function, Si has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between a concrete physical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

Se: The eigth function of the this type is Se. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESTj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ESTj, Se truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old experiences remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of experiences will never interest an ESTj! 

Fe: The third function of the ESTj is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Since the ESTj type thrives in a world of logical and non-ethical and objective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect and comprehend the multiple feelings, modes and trends of the emotions of others and to react to those emotions. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a lack of politeness and consideration towards others, rude behaviors with bad manners or extremly well mannered, lack of enthusiasm and interest in whatever others may find emotionally satisfying, lack of emotional control with sudden unexpected outburst or totally devoid of emotion, appearing emotionally distant to others or unintentionally discouraging the emotional approaches of others. 

Fi: The fifth function of the ESTj is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Fe function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include imagining or demonstrating an inability to tell if others are with or against him or her, obsessive tendencies towards paranoia and possible attempt at domination in result of that paranoia, problems discerning the diffrence between good and bad and may even accidently and unintentionally distort the line between the two, prone to lack of effection until certain of seeing a return, and attempts to win the love of others in ways that seem contradictory or abusive, and lack of emotional connectivity to others. 

Ni: The fourth function of the ESTj is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ESTj type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to index from within an active belief system developed and derived through time, experience, knowledge, and the patterns of ones own personal life. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an inability to plan appropriately for the future, lack of future investment, lack of insight and predictability into the actions of others, problems learning from past mistakes, looking for short-term results in long-term investments, managing time effectively, seeing the full consequences of ones actions beforehand and choosing wrongly, and lacking in an ability to see forthcoming danger in time to avoid it. 

Ne: The sixth function of the ESTj is Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ni function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include waste too much energy in activies that are obviously unprofitable, prone to forming childishly compulsive ideas about the possibility of various concepts, neglecting good or bad possibilities only to place faith into bad or worse ones, try very hard at the most minute task only to receive a very small profit if any, and tendency towards being a workaholic. 

________________________________________ 
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ESTj may become confused or undecided between. 


INTj - An ESTj may find him or her self activelly undecided between the INTj type and his or her native ESTj type. Because the sixth function of the ESTj is Ne, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Si) for that function. When this occurs, an ESTj may have problems deciding between those sensory and intuitive functions. In even more complex situations, an ESTj may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Se, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the INTj. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Te or Ti. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you are an ESTj. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you could really be an INTj. 

ENTp - An ESTj may confuse him or her self for a ENTp for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an INTj. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you are probably an ESTj. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you could really be an ENTp. 

ENTj - An ESTj usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ESTj when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a judging type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ESTj confusing his or her self for an INTj the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Ne or Ni. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you are probably an ESTj. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you could really be an ENTj. 

ISTj - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ISTj in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Te and Si, your actual socionics type is either an ESTj if you choose to stay a judging type or ISTp if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's perceiving type. On the otherhand, if the above ESTj description does not relate to you and you functionally express Ti and Se, ISTj is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.

Source: Ïñèõîëîãèÿ è ñîöèîíèêà :: Ïðîñìîòð òåìû - ESTj


----------

